# tile install question



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

long story short, I had to remove about 60 sq ft of laminate flooring from the frt of the door/entrance way and I am going to be putting 12x12 porcelain tile down

there is the sub floor, then 1/4 luan from the old vinyl tile and then 1/2"plywood from the new laminate that was just put down 3 months ago

So My question is if I seal the plywood would I be ok to install the tile on that, and not have to tear all the wood up and use backer board. If I have to I will but If i can just lay the tile i will go that route. One less thing to worry about

thanks

Rich


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

NO!

Sorry to say it but you're going to have to pull up the ply and the luan. You can't install tile over it no matter how new it is. If you do, the grout and/or tile WILL crack.

Pull up the luan and the plywood and get down to the sub floor. Buy 1/2" backer board and install it. You can use Durock but I've gotten away from that because it's so heavy and hard to cut. Now I usually use HardiBacker or DenseShield. They're both very good and much lighter and easier to cut than Durock.

Get yourself some 1-1/2" galvanized roofing nails when you pick up your backer board and thinset. When installing the backer board cut each piece if needed and put it in its final position. Then use a pencil and trace its position on the floor then remove it. Then use a 1/4" x 1/4" notched trowel and spread thinset inside the lines you just drew. When done place the piece back into position and then nail it down. Place nails about 6" apart around the perimeter of the piece and about every 8" in the field. When all the backer is installed tape each joint with fiberglass joint tape and then coat the joint with thinset. Let the job set until the next day and you'll be ready to set tile.

A lot of people don't bother to use the thinset below the backer board but I've been doing it this way for years and never had a problem. It makes for a very strong and stable base for the tile. If there are any low spots in the sub floor the thinset will make up for it and it really stiffens up the backer board. I used to use screws to install the backer too but that's not needed when you use the thinset underneath. Once that sets up, the nails are going to be fine.

I've set thousands of square feet of tile over the years so if you have any more questions just drop me a line.

Have fun! 

John


----------



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks John

I knew I could count on you 

It will cost me a extra $50 and I know it will done the correct way, the John way :lol:

Thanks

Rich


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yes it will cost a couple more bucks now. But it'll be a lot cheaper than doing it the other way. Because I guarantee that if you installed the tile over plywood, in short order you'd be ripping it all out again and buying the backer board anyway. 

Take care

John


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting all that, I am about to do my bathroom floor, and I was gonna go the cheap route, you probably saved me a lot of hassle down the line.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

jpollman said:


> Yes it will cost a couple more bucks now. But it'll be a lot cheaper than doing it the other way. Because I guarantee that if you installed the tile over plywood, in short order you'd be ripping it all out again and buying the backer board anyway.
> 
> Take care
> 
> John


 Not to mention replacing all the broken tiles that cracked.And trying to find replacment tiles that are the same color or style


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Started doing it this way a while back and love how stable it makes your substrate! I think it's much easier to nail than screw it down as well.



jpollman said:


> NO!
> 
> Sorry to say it but you're going to have to pull up the ply and the luan. You can't install tile over it no matter how new it is. If you do, the grout and/or tile WILL crack.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Just too much spring in the wood

Listen to jpollman he knows everyting...and makes great stickers as well!:lol:


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you are going to use roofing nails make sure they are ringshank NOT SMOOTH. Fasteners handles them.They are galvanized also.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I put porceline tile down with 1/2" Durock over the 3/4 OSB.. I set the backer board in a thin bed of mortar (to fill in air pockets and gaps), and secured it with the screws made for it. You should tape (special tape) and fill the backer board seams and screw holes with mortar like you would drywall. I've never had a problem with tile or grout cracking with a plywood or OSB substrate under my backer board. The floor is solid! The only problem is with an older house, your doors may have to be trimmed off


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

I want to put tile in my kitchen but it is about a 1/4" higher than my family room. The kitchen has lanolyem (sorry can't spell) and the family room has a pergo floor. I would like them to close but I'm worried that if I put tile in the kitchen the floor will be 1/2" or more higher than the family room. What can I do?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats under the linoleum?

You may have to pull up the floor and rebuild it.


----------

